# can i teach yoga?



## nithya (Jun 20, 2010)

hi,

I would like to know, can i teach yoga at home with out having a work visa? 

just to take a small class at home will i need to go through any formalities?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're planning on charging people who take your classes, chances are you are going to need a work permit and some form of business structure to assure that you are making social contributions and have the appropriate insurances in place.

I don't know much about the specific laws in Italy, but you might find some information available through the EU portal site: EUROPA - Work and business in the European Union
Cheers,
Bev


----------

